# I hit a can



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

I hit a can from 40 feet away heres the pic sorry couldn't post the vid  here's the pic tho 
Slingshot: natural
Ammo: stones
Target: lemonade can


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

good shooting! We need a badge for can killing!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry I read the title wrong... "I can hit" 

Good shooting...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice work man! Lets put that shooting to work and see more kills in the hunting section!!

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks people yeah i had my can licence with me hahah


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Time to start keeping track of your "hits to shots fired" ratio. Start shooting groups of 10 shots each and record the number of hits. Don't cheat ... keep track of them all. Try to shoot 5-10 groups everyday. At the end of month, you should be very pleasantly surprised to see quite a bit of improvement on your average daily hits/shots-fired ratio. Just keep at it ... practice, practice, practice! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Charles you will do im practicing at least an hour a day ive got so accurate thise week !! 
Ill keep track man 
Cheers Danny


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That Sound! The first time you push your range and hit what you are shooting at. Such good stuff.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep i know we're your coming from


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Charles said:


> Time to start keeping track of your "hits to shots fired" ratio. Start shooting groups of 10 shots each and record the number of hits. Don't cheat ... keep track of them all. Try to shoot 5-10 groups everyday. At the end of month, you should be very pleasantly surprised to see quite a bit of improvement on your average daily hits/shots-fired ratio. Just keep at it ... practice, practice, practice! :wave:
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


I love this idea! I feel as though a flow chart is in order..or a pie chart...some sort of chart. ......I like charts... h34r: I also like pie...


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Dannyparker said:


> I hit a can from 40 feet away heres the pic sorry couldn't post the vid  here's the pic tho
> Slingshot: natural
> Ammo: stones
> Target: lemonade can


I know exactly how this feels! No joke. Hitting a can from 40 feet away is awesome, and once it happens you look around and hope to GOD someone witnessed it!! And when they don't...well sh*t, you have the can to prove it! Good work!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hell yeah! Good work.


----------

